
Attorney Generals from 35 States Call on FCC to Stop Illegal Robocalls - extraterra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/attorney-generals-from-35-states-call-on-fcc-to-stop-illegal-robocalls/
======
timmytwotime
Shouldn't that be "Attorneys General"?

